# Happy Mardi Gras!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Mardi Gras! Here are some pics from some local parades. I just found out recently that I was riding in the Krewe of Apollo, which rolled Saturday. The other pics are of me and DH, and DH and my little Piper at the parades yesterday. We're skipping the rest of Mardi Gras and heading to the beach 

Laissez le Bon Ton Roulez!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The beach??? Where's a beach? I saw some of the floats on TV and they sure have come a long way since when we lived there. Wow I love this pastel theme! Imagine my shock at going from the Rose parade in Ca to the parades on the Westbank. ound: I had instant culture shock..and found out how to get the best beads and the huge underwear :drum: My daugher is going to a parade today and enjoying king cake. Ah, I miss that and the casinos.....oh and the great thunderstorms. Enjoy......or Laissez le Bon Ton Roulez!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Yay! Happy Mardi Gras indeed! 

A cajun - FINALLY!!!! trublue - - Since the best turducken is from New Orleans, do you have any recommendation on places that ship out of state?

Any suggestions would be fabulous... thanks!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm not sure if they ship, but Bourgeois' Meat Market in Thibodaux has good stuff...I'd call them first. People rave about their beef jerky, but I never had it as I don't think I'd like chewing leather...lol. Here's the info:

Bourgeois Meat Market
543 W Main St, Thibodaux, LA 70301
985-441-7128


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

trueblue said:


> I'm not sure if they ship, but Bourgeois' Meat Market in Thibodaux has good stuff...I'd call them first. People rave about their beef jerky, but I never had it as I don't think I'd like chewing leather...lol. Here's the info:
> 
> Bourgeois Meat Market
> 543 W Main St, Thibodaux, LA 70301
> 985-441-7128


Thanks, Kim! I will be calling them after the Mardi Gras holiday!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

looks like you had a blast.

piper is a doll!

i "heart" new orleans. hope to go back some day with the hubby!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love NOLA. We went a few years ago during Halloween weekend and it was like Mardi Gras without the huge crowds. We had a blast and great food, too.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

trueblue said:


> I'm not sure if they ship, but Bourgeois' Meat Market in Thibodaux has good stuff...I'd call them first. People rave about their beef jerky, but I never had it as I don't think I'd like chewing leather...lol. Here's the info:
> 
> Bourgeois Meat Market
> 543 W Main St, Thibodaux, LA 70301
> 985-441-7128


You got that right. There is no place like Bourgeois. It's the best! The worlds greatest boudin is from Bourgeois. Also, the beef jerkey isn't the kind you might be thinking of, it's not at all dry, it's very moist, not at all chewy, it's my very favorite beef jerky. Never had their turducken, but I'd bet it's as good as anywhere.

I've lived in New Orleans my entire life, I grew up near the lakefront on Paris Ave. I've seen enough Mardi Gras to last me 10 lifetimes. I've seen them all, but, I'm now at a part in my life where I skip the parades, in fact today I'll be playing golf with my buddies instead.

Happy Mardi Gras!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

TShot said:


> You got that right. There is no place like Bourgeois. It's the best! The worlds greatest boudin is from Bourgeois. Also, the beef jerkey isn't the kind you might be thinking of, it's not at all dry, it's very moist, not at all chewy, it's my very favorite beef jerky. Never had their turducken, but I'd bet it's as good as anywhere.
> 
> I've lived in New Orleans my entire life, I grew up near the lakefront on Paris Ave. I've seen enough Mardi Gras to last me 10 lifetimes. I've seen them all, but, I'm now at a part in my life where I skip the parades, in fact today I'll be playing golf with my buddies instead.
> 
> Happy Mardi Gras!


OMG...I'm thrilled to have another local on the board! We're heading to Seagrove Beach today. The kids got their fill over the weekend. We're in Lafourche Parish, south of you, but DH grew up uptown.

Who's your puppy?


----------

